# bangs?



## Shimmer (Dec 24, 2006)

Maybe? I'm not sure. Considering it, but that requires blowdrying them more than I'd probably like to.
Thoughts?


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 24, 2006)

Bangs are AWESOME.  They instantly make you look younger, hide anything that's wrong with your forehead and balance out your face shape.  I've had bangs since I was 4 and will probably never et rid of em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Go for it!  If you don't like em, you can always sweep them back.  I think they'd look cute on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.s. what haircolor do you use?  Your color is sooo vibrant


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 24, 2006)

Right now I'm rocking out a cut similar to what angelina jolie's is and I can just blow it all back away from my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bangs...like I said, I'm torn because on one hand helllllsyeah and husband loves them on the other hand damn that's  apain in the ass to deal with daily.

I use garnier nutrisse Hot Tamale and whatever color of black I grab


----------



## little teaser (Dec 24, 2006)

i have been thinking about bangs to but i dunno there so there unless you pin them back but i agree they do have a youthful look if done right i like the side swept bangs like nicole richies not the even straight across ones so im on the fence about this with you..lol


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 24, 2006)

The side swept bangs aren't really a pain in the ass as much as the blunt-cut kindergarten bangs that have to look perfect every minute.  The sideswept ones you just have to flop over your forehead while you blow dry; no biggie.  I still say go for it!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 24, 2006)

the thing about side swept bangs is every female i see has the same freaking side swept layered bangs. From the hipsters to the scene queens to every other girl I see. 
While I like "trendiness" and all, I do prefer not to look like one of the  masses. :/


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 24, 2006)

And I agree, you ABSOLUTELY must have your own haircut!  I'm sure your stylist knows that you are an individual.  Take her a few ideas and just tell her "and yo, I totally don't want the same sideswept bangs that everyone else has.  Give me something hot, but different.  Unexpected."  I think you should go Jessica Rabbit style and hide an eye!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Rawrr!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 24, 2006)

Hahaha I could, except I'd wind up moving it out of the way constantly


----------



## medusalox (Dec 25, 2006)

I've had bangs FOREVER. I have a huuuge forehead, and I need to hide it a bit! Right now, I'm doing the blunt, straight across bangs,but they're lighter as opposed to being thick and heavy. I just blow dry them with a round brush for alittle volume (not too much, don't wanna look like a beauty pageant contestant circa 1980 texas) ... it's quite easy, and it works. I'm gonna grow them out to a long, sideswept look, though! Time for a change!


----------



## jenii (Dec 26, 2006)

Those are really cute. My bangs tend to go that way. You don't really have to blowdry them every day, just keep pinning them to the side, and eventually it'll "train" them to go that way.


----------



## little teaser (Dec 26, 2006)

are you trying to talk yourself out of bangs..haha if so i dont blame you they are pretty on other people cause you dont have to deal with it everyday.. reading this thread i think i even change my mind..lol well for now.. i still think there cute and sexy


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_Those are really cute. My bangs tend to go that way. You don't really have to blowdry them every day, just keep pinning them to the side, and eventually it'll "train" them to go that way._

 
Now THERE is an idea.


----------



## Katja (Dec 26, 2006)

*Personally, bangs and I have a love/hate relalala.  Some women can pull off bangs beautifully, and that's why I attempted them a few years back.  Unfortunately for me, the way the bangs were cut looked horrendous, and growing them out is a major bitch.  So now that I've grown them out, I am too much of a puss to try them again in a different cut.  I'm also too much of a puss to get my haircut anywhere above my chest length.  

It's been a life long battle trying to find the perfect stylist, and I STILL haven't found that ONE.  I would love to be bold, but sometimes fear keeps me with the same style.  I need wigs.*


----------



## Katja (Dec 26, 2006)

*Reese's bangs fit her nicely though. *


----------



## user79 (Dec 29, 2006)

I loved having bangs. They aren't actually that hard to style, especially if you blowdry your hair anyway or you have a straightening iron. When I was just lazy I'd just straighten them quickly in the morning. It's not that much of a hassle because the hair is so short so it only takes like a couple of minutes.

This is my fav picture of my hair with bangs.





God I loved my hairdresser back then!!!


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 29, 2006)

Fringes are easy to style. People make it seem difficult, but it's not at all. The fringe that Reese Witherspoon has in that picture is really easy to get. Just rough blowdry with some product (hair serum, volumizing foam, whatever) and use your fingers to direct the fringe go to the side. Then finish blowdrying on the cool setting to set hair and add a little more hair serum to smooth it out and add some shine. 

There's a lot of options to get a swide swept fringe that is not "generic". Instead of getting the normal swide swept fringe that just consists of layers you can get an asymetrical fringe that's slightly feathered at the ends. It'll look like a swide swept fringe but it's not. Or you can get a full fringe that is feathered which I think will be a better choice since you have a oval/long face. You'll be able to part it to the side but you can also wear it as a full fringe.

http://home.rasysa.com/pkg/template/...o=15352&pic_cd=

http://home.rasysa.com/pkg/template/...=8159&pic_cd=1


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I've pretty much decided against bangs for me.
I've really NOT got the time to blowdry my hair everyday to make it look "right" and more often than not I'm working under a time crunch. Love the look, but it's too much a pain in the ass for me.


----------



## Femme (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I loved having bangs. They aren't actually that hard to style, especially if you blowdry your hair anyway or you have a straightening iron. When I was just lazy I'd just straighten them quickly in the morning. It's not that much of a hassle because the hair is so short so it only takes like a couple of minutes.

This is my fav picture of my hair with bangs.





God I loved my hairdresser back then!!!_

 
wow.. you're hair looks HAWT like that.. no seriously it looks amazingg


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 3, 2007)

After watching 'The Devil Wears Prada' I am really loving the bang look on Anne Hathaway's character Andrea (after that makeover in the movie).  Those bangs look so chic, especially when the hair is in an updo!!  Now I am leaning towards getting those, since I have a similar hair texture.  
I do love those bangs that Nicole Ritchie has that others have mentioned above too!
^^BTW, MissChievous, you look so glam in that photo-- the whole look is Hot!!!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_
...This is my fav picture of my hair with bangs.





God I loved my hairdresser back then!!!_

 
Yeahhh!!  Your hair is freakin' HOT SAUCE!!


----------



## user79 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks! But it's grown out since that pic was taken. It's way longer now. I miss my hairstylist that did that cut, if I still had him I'd go back to that look in an instant!


----------



## babdora (Feb 28, 2007)

I've got bangs for a year now. In this period, I've had the classical ones-accross the whole forehead and the side swept ones. I would def reccomend the regular ones!! They're much easier to take care of, believe me! I have so much pproblems getting the side swept ones to look good! So, i'm getting a hair cut next week
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Regular bangs. Wheee.


----------

